

Show HN: HDBT, an Android alternative to FrontBack written in Scala - geal
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gcouprie.headbutt

======
fidotron
Assuming the submitter worked on it, please make the Play Store description
and screenshots more . . . descriptive?

It's really not clear at all what it does or how it works. The screenshots
don't appear to be of the app but the output, which is confusing.

Still, good to have something out there! It looks like the germ of a good
idea, so I hope it develops further.

~~~
geal
Yup, improving the screenshots would be a good idea. The result pretty much
displays as is in the app (in fullscreen), with only one icon above.

